# Help-teaching on Nehemiah



## Michael Doyle (Oct 5, 2009)

I am looking for a little help. My pastor had to leave to attend a meeting concerning LAMP Seminary. He is meeting Brian Kelso today and this week and discussing matters while at 10th Presbyterian in Philadelphia. I am jealous

Anyhow...I am sitting in to teach on Chapter 2 of Nehemiah. I have read and assembled a lot of good data and am compiling a helpful outline. What I am missing right now, are some helpful questions or illustrations to use to engage the classmates. I have assembled some but I am obviously not content with them.

Working off some of y`alls experience perhaps with chapter 2, any good provocative questions?
I. Nehemiahs approaching Artaxerxes
a) Artaxerxes inquires of his sadness
b) Nehemiahs request (rebuild the walls, letters of safe passage)
c) Request granted
II. The journey and arrival
a) Meeting the governors
b) Sanballet and Tobiah`s aggravation 
c) Arrival and inspection
d) Nehemiahs exhortation and the hand of God
e) Sanballet, Tobiah and Geshems jeers
f) Nehemiahs faith in God

Thanks for putting up with me. I don't care as much about looking good but more for the class to continue seamlessly and be profitable. Thank you all in advance


----------



## Jack K (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow. My first thought is what an incredibly encouraging, dream-inspiring passage, as we see God's hand at work in building up his people (okay, in this case their city). I like 2:18. "I told them of the hand of my God that had been upon me for good, and also the words that the king had spoken to me. And they said, 'Let us rise up and build.' So they strengthened their hands for the good work."

How have we seen God's hand at work -- both in our salvation in Christ and the ongoing work of his Spirit in our particular congregation? How can we also give testimony to God's providence and his good plan? Where are we therefore encouraged to rise up, build, and strengthen our hands?

That's my thought. Hope it might help.


----------

